# Hackers messing with Tesla



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomas...a-autopilot-into-the-wrong-lane/#fc42ed67c18c
*Hackers Use Little Stickers To Trick Tesla Autopilot Into The Wrong Lane*


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Self driving - ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wonder if this would be enough to throw a monkey wrench into their system?


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-keyed-sentry-mode-video/


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)




----------

